# TOO excited for the vet



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

My V may be the only dog in history to be excited when hes at the vet! or anywhere new for that matter...

My poor baby was boarded at a kennel and he came back with kennel cough. I am not very pleased but I signed a waiver so theres nothing I can do against the place (and yes he had his vaccine for that). Anyways, he has an appointment to get on antibiotics soon at the vet but he needs to be checked before issuing the antis although im positive he has kennel cough.

Point of this post is....has anyone ever experienced the excitement of going somewhere new with their V? And when i say excitement I mean wont settle down no matter what I do. He is constantly pulling at his harness and jumping and EVERYTHING. Its so EMBARASSING! I cant even stress it enough. Everyone looks at me like I have never trained him a day in his life. We went through our stage of excitement with guests coming to OUR house and took care of that hes much better now, but the excitement he gets when hes somewhere new is unreal. I look like a fool trying to control him....any suggestions? Maybe even exercises I could do to train it out of him? I know its a V quality, but theres a time and a place for everything. 

I let him run in an open field for an hour full out until I go somewhere I know hes going to be hyper at but it doesnt seem to matter.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## redhead75 (May 8, 2013)

Oh yes, Betty loves everyone! I thought it was unusual too. Our dog Boomer shakes and is scared to death of the vet. Yesterday Betty was hanging out the car wagging her tail at 2 drunk guys outside of a bar. She doesn’t discriminate!!


----------



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Lmao! Dont you love that quality about a V? They love everyone! But sometimes I question his choice of the people he does like as well ???


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I remember the puppy and young teen days.
You teach something without distraction, and then reteach it in each new place you go.
Most vets are fine with you taking the pup there a couple times a week. Just sit in the waiting room and work on puppy manners for a few minutes.
You want to introduce the pup to as many new things as you can, provided it has had its shots.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

They are happy dogs, and the happier and better loved they are, the more enthusiasm they generate and express. I dont see this as a negative, especially since it really doesnt intrude on others.

I tend to wax philosophical about such matters, you can work on controlling his exuberance, or you can relish it and embrace it as a reflection of true happiness. That others cannot or will not experience it that way says much more about them and the sorry state of their emotional lives rather then your parenting or training abilities.


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Everyone at our vet knows Isaac. They say he is among few dogs that is happy to be there. The vet office is actually few blocks from us, so we end up walking by almost every day. And every time he pulls to get inside. He will scratch at their door and cry for someone to let him in.

But our biggest problem is going to pet stores. He is all over the place when we go inside.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I second the training. Bring treats, a clicker, a training harness or different "outfit" if you have it. While sitting waiting for the vet, practice 'down', 'up,' 'high five' 'sit'. continue . . . make it a training session. 

Oso used to like the vet (I guess the vaccinations didn't phase him), until he needed stitches.  After that he was wary of anyone who looked like a vet tech. He still likes the actual veterinarian.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

There is a downside to all this excitement...
If the dog is overexcited, they usually would prefer to cut the appointment short and may skip a step or two. 


I learned from them how to perform simple procedures (ears, nails, anal glands, fur/coat care)


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We used an in-home trainer for 3 sessions when Gracie was a pup. At the time, I didn't think she really taught us anything, but over time I've come to see her lessons, which all focused on building self-control, as invaluable.

One thing she had us practice is working her up and calming her down, over and over. It could be as simple as getting her all riled up with a game of tug and then pausing the game & asking her to sit and wait for a bit. Repeat, repeat, repeat. With lots of practice, the dog (and you) learn where the "off" switch is. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I look at it this way. Mine love to go places, any place really. Even if its just a ride to the bank. The better manners they have, the more places they get to go. I always want my dogs to be happy to meet new people, but jumping up and licking everyone is not always a good thing. The elderly and young kids can be knocked down. I want my dogs to be welcome, so its 4 feet on the ground if meeting someone when were out.


----------



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

VictoriaW I like that suggestion!

What is your cue word? "easy"? "Settle"? 
I love my happy v dont get me wrong everyone, as lonestar said, many owners dont experience this much happiness with their dog/breed that they will never understand or know what its like to have one.

I love it, i would never breed it out of him. BUT there is a time and a place for everything and when its time to settle down, its time to settle down..I have yet to locate his off switch! :


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

As other people have mentioned, do some training/tricks at the vet. This makes him focus. One thing we do when at the vet is do games of "Find it" in the room or lobby (if it's not too busy). Nose work makes our boy focus. We'll place the treats on multiple levels (i.e. shoes and chairs/shelves) to make him work.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

The vet's is particularly difficult because of all the smells left from the dogs and cats that visited that day. Try and get the first appt. of the day. That way the floors are all clean of scent.


----------

